# High protein blueberry muffins



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

My Mrs has all of a sudden discovered her inner Delia Smith (a female chef us oldies will remember), and started making awesome blueberry muffins using blueberries, obviously, Extreme Whey in blueberry and other low fat/carb ingredients and they are absolutley awesome!

I'll get her to post up some of her new recipes for everyone to see and try. While it's not exactly chicken and broccoli it's far better than off the shelf stuff and in my head it's great damage limitation and pretty healthy for anyone not wanting to eat crap.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Have you not considered reintroducing some kind of cake/flapjack back into your product line?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Look forward to the muffins


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Would be interested in this too.

I've used almond flour and whey before with 1 egg to make some cakes before but think it was missing something


----------

